# Bob Marley Lovers?



## LiEBE420 (May 23, 2009)

any bob marley fans out there? of course there is! i know every marley song is amazing but if you had to pick 1 what would it be?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2009)

africa unite


----------



## funkygreensh!t (May 23, 2009)

war is my favorite bob tune fo sho


----------



## danrasta (May 23, 2009)

Either bad card or kinky reggae i cant decide


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 23, 2009)

dang i made the thread and i still cant decide which is my favorite


----------



## SCbudboy (May 23, 2009)

Sun is Shinning is the best song that Marley produced


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 23, 2009)

SCbudboy said:


> Sun is Shinning is the best song that Marley produced


i would actually have to agree with you but with the original beat not when its all dance remixed


----------



## SCbudboy (May 23, 2009)

Oh yeah i dont like the dance remix eiter


----------



## Doobieus (May 23, 2009)

Sun is shining (Original) is good but Redemption song is really good too, it'd be one of those two for me personally.


----------



## TimboSlice (May 23, 2009)

love sun is shinning, but my fav is defiantly, "Is This Love." always mellows me out and makes me feel better..


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 23, 2009)

Is this love is a chill song but redemption song i think is my number 1


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2009)

at the top along with africa unite would be babylon system


----------



## NeoAnarchist (May 23, 2009)

DUDE...all time favorite Bob Marley song is Buffalo Soldier. and I Shot the Sherrif.  FUCK YES!


----------



## yousmeg118 (May 24, 2009)

Hmmmm probably 'No Woman, No Cry' off the Legend album. I love that song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dteHoydD8es


----------



## DownOnWax (May 24, 2009)

*Punky Reggae Party*...........

is one of the Greatest Songs Ever Created.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZAOiFBvF6M


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 25, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> *Punky Reggae Party*...........
> 
> is one of the Greatest Songs Ever Created.
> 
> ...


thanks for putting the link


----------



## zeppelin (May 30, 2009)

i love buffalo soldier
possibly my favourite


----------



## strictly seedleSs (May 30, 2009)

I dont think its possible to have a favorite bob song...there are just to many. 


Redemption Song
Kaya
Concrete Jungle
Sun Is Shining


----------



## MR GOODSTUFF45 (May 30, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Sun is shining (Original) is good but Redemption song is really good too, it'd be one of those two for me personally.


Yeeaa Redemption song is def my favorite.


----------



## Doobieus (May 30, 2009)

MR GOODSTUFF45 said:


> Yeeaa Redemption song is def my favorite.


Definitely a great one, very powerful message.


----------



## gmoneys (May 30, 2009)

i named my boxer Marley after Bob Marley and her last name is Cyrus..haha get it? shes a girl and my wife wanted the cyrus part i thought it was lame but it grow on me.


----------



## Tunda (May 30, 2009)

Ive been listening to Bob all my life. I have every album of his , good stuff. positive messages this guy was a prophet . In these islands he is like a god. Jah live!


----------



## StephyIsYourGod (May 30, 2009)

redemption song.


----------



## Doobieus (May 31, 2009)

Good morning everyone.

"Rise up this morning, smile with the rising sun."

Three little birds always a great song to wake up to.

However I also have to add Coming in from the cold, that's a real good one too.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

aloha bob marley lovers!!

" coming in from the cold" ......I like that one ...but it is hard to pick just one song, I go through phases...


----------



## Akita420 (May 31, 2009)

Chase Those Crazy Bald Heads

cant deny his sons

Stephen & Damian Marley "The Mission" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSCMe7bti5g

Ky-Mani Marley - Dear Dad http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvgeHTCfCg4&feature=related


----------



## Doobieus (May 31, 2009)

Akita420 said:


> Chase Those Crazy Bald Heads
> 
> cant deny his sons
> 
> ...


Oh no dude don't think I forgot about his sons lol.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> aloha bob marley lovers!!
> 
> " coming in from the cold" ......I like that one ...but it is hard to pick just one song, I go through phases...


Aloha to you as well, I can see that, there's just too many songs to choose from, they're all good lol.

Hawai'i No Ka Oi.


----------



## danrasta (May 31, 2009)

Aww yea i forgot about chase them crazy bald heads thats a brilliant song!


----------

